# Another Shark Question



## pierrat23 (Feb 10, 2009)

Two questions actually, what is the normal rig and how far do you get your bait out?


----------



## kevinjtee (Feb 16, 2009)

The Shark Fishing Handbook:



http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a good site. This will make it easier to get there:

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/


----------

